# How is the property consultant job in Dubai?



## Mohsintariq87 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi I am working in Dubai but I am now looking for a change to go into the Property Consultant job in Dubai. I am already having an offer from the company on 50% - 50% commission with no basic salary. Is there anyone who could advise me the pros and cons? I have seen few of my friends are making a lot more money around 15-20K a month which is way way higher than the salary I am getting at the moment. Please advise to accept or not to accept the offer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Depends on a number of factors - are the company sponsoring you and providing you with a visa?
Do you have enough money to live for three months, without being paid and do you live somewhere that does not need any rent paying for next three months?
If you can answer yes to the above and are prepared to give it a go - then why not try?
You may do really well, providing you work hard and get good contacts - but it certainly wont be easy - especially as you wont really be seeing much money for first three months, or so.
Best of luck!
Steve


----------



## Mohsintariq87 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Steve for Replying. What is the potential in this market? And how much people are making in this job. I believe that the amount of hard work i am putting in my current job for nothing if I put that efforts in this job I can make more.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think the opportunities are really good here if you work for the right company and are able to find tenants or buyers for your property.
I personally would prefer to be dealing with renting rather than buying.
With a 5% agency fee split 50:50 you would earn 2500 AED for every 100,000 AED rental property that you let.
On the face of it - that looks very attractive. However, i dont think this market is quite as normal as in other countries and i believe many agents are engaged for each property - this means that you would be possibly competing against your work colleagues or another company. This arrangment leads to problems and you can read about horror stories on this and other forums.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I remember when the last boom collapsed there was a pity-me article in one of the papers. Some property agent down on his luck had to sell his beloved Maserati as he couldn't make the payments any more. 

Says a lot about Dubai, doesn't it?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> I remember when the last boom collapsed there was a pity-me article in one of the papers. Some property agent down on his luck had to sell his beloved Maserati as he couldn't make the payments any more.
> 
> Says a lot about Dubai, doesn't it?


Well at least that shows that during a boom time you can earn enough to buy a Maserati!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well obviously not enough to buy it or he wouldn't have been making payments. Lol


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well obviously not enough to buy it or he wouldn't have been making payments. Lol


You are right!! - serves me right for skim reading!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mohsintariq87 (Dec 22, 2013)

So guys what do you suggest? Shall I accept the offer?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Mohsintariq87 said:


> So guys what do you suggest? Shall I accept the offer?


That is totally your call!
Good luck - whatever you decide.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Mohsintariq87 said:


> I have seen few of my friends are making a lot more money around 15-20K a month which is way way higher than the salary I am getting at the moment. Please advise to accept or not to accept the offer.


You should consult with your friends, maybe they will be able to give advice. It was already mentioned that it depends on the company. Try to do some online research about this company, maybe they already have listings of apartments on their website? Check what kind of properties they have, and if you feel whether or not people would consider to rent them. 

Have some savings for sure. But do keep in mind, that there is also a lot of competition on the market. Do you have the qualities to make clients feel good, about choosing you as their real estate agent? Do you have any expertise in the said field of work? 

Factor all of the above before making your decision.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Forgot to mention - you may need to take an exam?
You need to check whether you need a RERA licence.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Forgot to mention - you may need to take an exam? You need to check whether you need a RERA licence. Cheers Steve


Can you breathe in? Yes
Can you breathe out? Yes
Can you read and write? Slowly, if I read out loud and follow my finger

Congratulations! Property agency is for you!


----------

